# [OT] Acrobat 7 con sorpresa...

## leon_73

Non so se la cosa e' gia' passata sul forum (nel qual caso i moderatori mi bannino pure) ma ho scoperto questo interessante articolino http://lwn.net/Articles/129729/ dove si racconta di una nuova feature di acrobat...

in pratica ogni volta che si apre un documento, viene spedito un "report" a http://www.remoteapproach.com/.

A molti forse non interessa... 

se invece si...

/sbin/iptables -A OUTPUT -p tcp -m owner --cmd-owner acroread -j REJECT --reject-with tcp-reset

Buona giornata.

Leo

----------

## randomaze

 *leon_73 wrote:*   

> Non so se la cosa e' gia' passata sul forum (nel qual caso i moderatori mi bannino pure) ma ho scoperto questo interessante articolino http://lwn.net/Articles/129729/ dove si racconta di una nuova feature di acrobat...
> 
> in pratica ogni volta che si apre un documento, viene spedito un "report" a http://www.remoteapproach.com/.

 

 :Shocked: 

Possibile che non sia disabilitabile da menu?

(e, in ogni caso, xpdf rulez)

----------

## shogun_panda

 *leon_73 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> /sbin/iptables -A OUTPUT -p tcp -m owner --cmd-owner acroread -j REJECT --reject-with tcp-reset
> 
> 

 

Mi sfugge...Ma così se ADOBBO ha bisogno di collegarsi ad internet non lo puo' fare...

Non gli si puo' restringere solo il sito citato da te?

----------

## gutter

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Possibile che non sia disabilitabile da menu? 

 

 *http://lwn.net/Articles/129729/ wrote:*   

> By default, Adobe Reader 7 turns on JavaScript, so the "tagged" document is able to "phone home" without the user's awareness. Turning off JavaScript disables the document's code, and prevents Remote Approach (or any other entity) from tracking views of the document. No doubt, Remote Approach is using features that would normally be used to submit information from a PDF form.

 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Si cmq ste continue invasioni alla privacy sò na vera rottura di palle! :Twisted Evil:  evviva i vari *pdf nativi per linux!

----------

## Cazzantonio

Che bello... sono molto contento di non aver mai installato acroread  :Very Happy:  !

Suggerirei di metterlo tra i post utilissimi  :Wink: 

P.S. siamo sicuri che la "feature" fornita da Remote Approach non funzioni anche con xpdf e compagnia bella vero?  :Rolling Eyes:  (io uso ggv)

P.P.S. la politica di "blocco dei programmi" andrebbe eseguita per tutti i programmi closed-source installati sul pc  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## z3n0

a proposito, ma x linux c'è una qualche utility che permette di creare pdf?

----------

## max_1975

 *z3n0 wrote:*   

> a proposito, ma x linux c'è una qualche utility che permette di creare pdf?

 

Se utilizzi LaTex c'è ps2pdf o pdflatex

Se utilizzi OpenOffice c'è il comando Esporta come pdf

Se vuoi convertire le immagini in pdf c'è Gimp...

----------

## Cazzantonio

@z3n0

anche cups.... però siamo ot, se vuoi sapere qualcosa in più penso sia meglio aprire un nuovo topi (o cercare nel forum, che è meglio....  :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing:  no, spero che nessuno capisca questa citazione....  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  )

----------

## Ic3M4n

è bastato un semplice:

```
$ eix -S pdf cups

```

la risposta è

```
net-print/cups-pdf

     Available versions:  1.5.2 1.6.4

     Installed:           no

     Homepage:            http://cip.physik.uni-wuerzburg.de/~vrbehr/cups-pdf/

     Description:         Provides a virtual printer for CUPS to produce PDF files.

```

anche se credo ne esistano molti altri perchè io questo non lo uso ma i pdf li genero comunque.

----------

## z3n0

ok grazie e scusate l'ot..

----------

## heXen

ma come si fa a fare aprire xpdf quando si clicca su un pdf sul web?

----------

## lavish

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> [CUT]
> 
> (o cercare nel forum, che è meglio....   no, spero che nessuno capisca questa citazione....   )

 

Puffo Quattrocchi?

----------

## earcar

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *Cazzantonio wrote:*   [CUT]
> 
> (o cercare nel forum, che è meglio....   no, spero che nessuno capisca questa citazione....   ) 
> 
> Puffo Quattrocchi?

 

 :Laughing: 

volevo fare finta di niente  :Rolling Eyes: 

[IT]

 :Shocked: 

ho unmergiato subito l'accrocchioread... ritorno al vecchio e ottimo gpdf... che è meglio  :Wink:   :Laughing: 

[/IT]

earcar  :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

io odiooo queste violazioni sulla privacy!

Accipuffolina è meglio che ritorni a xpdf!

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *Cazzantonio wrote:*   [CUT]
> 
> (o cercare nel forum, che è meglio....   no, spero che nessuno capisca questa citazione....   ) 
> 
> Puffo Quattrocchi?

 

NOOOO!!! :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Scende tristemente su di me il manto della vergogna.... :Embarassed: 

----------

## leon_73

caspita non pensavo di scatenare il panico...

Guardate che non e' nulla di grave... basta conoscere i "problemi" e si possono gestire...

le questioni di "fede" poi sono un'altra cosa...

Leo

----------

## lavish

 *leon_73 wrote:*   

> le questioni di "fede" poi sono un'altra cosa...

 

Non mi piace dovermi "difendere" dal software che installo, non è solo fede!

Occhio anche (e soprattutto) a skype in proposito...

/me lancia un sassolino

----------

## leon_73

sapresti essere piu' preciso in merito a skype?

Leo

----------

## lavish

 *leon_73 wrote:*   

> sapresti essere piu' preciso in merito a skype?

 

Non voglio andare OT, e non voglio gettare fango... datevi una letta alla policy che trovate sul sito di skype però...

----------

## cloc3

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Possibile che non sia disabilitabile da menu?
> 
> 

 

Ho tolto tempo fa l'acrobat, perchè avevo notato che non mi dava assolutamente nulla in più di kpdf e degli altri lettori linux. Comunque, dalla semplice lettura dell'articolo, mi pare di capire che sia disabilitabile:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> By default, Adobe Reader 7 turns on JavaScript, so the "tagged" document is able to "phone home" without the user's awareness. Turning off JavaScript disables the document's code, and prevents Remote Approach (or any other entity) from tracking views of the document. No doubt, Remote Approach is using features that would normally be used to submit information from a PDF form.
> 
> 

 

Semmai la difesa di Leon_73 mi sembra inefficace.

Oggi quel sito sarebbe l'unico ad usare i javascript nei pdf.

Domani anche altri si adegueranno.

Anzi, domani anche i lettori liberi saranno in grado di eseguire i javascript interni ai documenti pdf.

Forse, dobbiamo abituarci a pensare ai pdf in un modo diverso da prima.

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Occhio anche (e soprattutto) a skype in proposito...

 

Nemmeno a me piace eccessivamente il fatto che skype, che gestisce nientepopòdimeno che le mie telefonate, sia closed... però quello almeno ha uno scopo nel cercare di connettersi...

Quello che veramente mi fa imbestialire è il fatto che un programma che di per se dovrebbe solo leggere dei testi invece poi finisca per fare tutt'altro (ovvero dello spyware) all'insaputa dell'utente....

@cloc3

E poi quanto è sicuro abilitare i javascript nei pdf se eseguono operazioni all'insaputa dell'utente? Non c'è rischio per la sicurezza? Non vorrei che d'ora in poi aprire un pdf equivalesse all'eseguire un .exe scaricato sotto windows.....

----------

## Sbriglie

Occhio però a leggerlo benela news linkata nel primo post: solo i pdf appositamente confezionati da remoteapproach mandano il report al medesimo sito, mica tutti. E' sostanzialmente una cosa assimilabile ai cookies sul web. Comunque, adesso disabiilito subito il javascript.

----------

## cloc3

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @cloc3
> 
> E poi quanto è sicuro abilitare i javascript nei pdf se eseguono operazioni all'insaputa dell'utente? Non c'è rischio per la sicurezza? Non vorrei che d'ora in poi aprire un pdf equivalesse all'eseguire un .exe scaricato sotto windows.....

 

Sicuramente c'è un rischio. Per questo dico che una singola istruzione iptables non mi sembra una soluzione. Ma neanche disinstallare acrobat, perché il problema non è del reader ma del formato. Protrebbe capitare un guasto anche con un lettore libero.

Il fatto è che i pdf con il javascript non sono più i pdf di prima. Senza concessioni per la retorica.

Rispetto ai .exe, ti rimane il vantaggio che non sei (non dovresti) essere root quando leggi.

----------

## Frez

 *Sbriglie wrote:*   

> Occhio però a leggerlo benela news linkata nel primo post: solo i pdf appositamente confezionati da remoteapproach mandano il report al medesimo sito, mica tutti. E' sostanzialmente una cosa assimilabile ai cookies sul web. Comunque, adesso disabiilito subito il javascript.

 

hmm quindi se e' possibile creare documenti contenenti codice javascript analogo a quello dell'articolo, potrei spargere per il mondo file pdf che si connettono al mio server web ?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

la cosa è per certi versi interessante, per altri inquietante:

robe tipo i moduli pdf non sono affatto male come ideona, robe tipo i js invece sì! 

Cmq per quanto possibile credo che la via sia esser compatibili con lo standard pdf, ma magari implementare mooolti più controlli di sicurezza ad es: "hey c'è un js nel pdf che fò?"

ps: se dobbiam parlar di skype facciamolo in un altro thread o l'entropia ci ucciderà  :Wink: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> Rispetto ai .exe, ti rimane il vantaggio che non sei (non dovresti) essere root quando leggi.

 

magari non ti formatta l'hd... ma un dos in locale è fattibilissimo....

----------

## codadilupo

 *Frez wrote:*   

> hmm quindi se e' possibile creare documenti contenenti codice javascript analogo a quello dell'articolo, potrei spargere per il mondo file pdf che si connettono al mio server web ?

 

Fondamentalmente si'. Il punto é che un programma dovrebbe dirti se sta per fare qualcosa che esula dal suo scopo primario. Non come Word, che ogni tanto cerca di stabilire una connessione internet, e lo scopri solo se hai installato un firewall che te lo segnala!

Coda

----------

## gutter

 *Frez wrote:*   

> 
> 
> hmm quindi se e' possibile creare documenti contenenti codice javascript analogo a quello dell'articolo, potrei spargere per il mondo file pdf che si connettono al mio server web ?

 

Tecnicamente credo si.

----------

## ---willy---

io userei volentieri gpdf, ma ha il "piccolo" difetto che manca la funzione di ricerca....

----------

## Frez

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> Fondamentalmente si'. Il punto é che un programma dovrebbe dirti se sta per fare qualcosa che esula dal suo scopo primario. Non come Word, che ogni tanto cerca di stabilire una connessione internet, e lo scopri solo se hai installato un firewall che te lo segnala!

 

Esatto. E' una cosa che anche io odio terribilmente.

E cosi' tra non molto inizieranno ad arrivare anche domande tipo << zonealarm mi chiede se voglio far connettere ad internet il mio file pdf ! che vuol dire ? che faccio ? devo dire di si ? >>

----------

